# Bought the KingFisher need some help



## Ckill

Well I decided on the PSE kingfisher the Browning was more than I wanted to spend on this endeavor. I now have some questions as you will be able to tell I am new to bows in general so please bear with me. 
I assembled to bow and put the roller rest on. Then tried to fire some of those cheap wooden practice arrows at a can. Some things I notice. I am shooting in the center fine but tend to shoot high. I also assume the arrow goes on top of the roller? There was also a little piece of plastic in the bag that had adhesive on the flat part and a plastic tab what is this for? Also is it best to use gloves? Seems like the fingers could be beat up doing a lot of practice. I am doing some reading on the correct way to draw a bow ect. Also the bow seemed way to powerful to shoot those arrows I was not even drawing all the way back. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ckill

One more question I took the string off the bow when I was finished. Was this Necessary or can I just leave it strung?


----------



## texas two guns

- Don't leave it strung, not a good habit to get into, it warps the limbs.
- Also store horizontally, not standing on one end.

- Get some no-gloves put on the string, it'll save your fingers
- Arrow goes on top of roller rest.
- Plastic tab is arrow rest for target shooting, it will not hold a fiberglass arrow very good.
- Don't mess with the wooden arrows, you'll eventually get hurt. Too much poundage for those. Shoot your fiberglass arrows only, unscrew the tips for practice.
- If shooting high, hold lower. Don't aim at anything, just shoot the bow, your insticts will take over as you learn your bow and your shooting will ger more consistent with practice and form.
- If the arrow is kicking "tail" up, then raise your knocking point until it shoots "holes" in the water.
- Some bows tend to want to nock realy high, so don't be too alarmed.

For all your bowfishing needs shop http://backwaterbowfishing.com/ and look for the Cajun Archery gear!


----------



## Ckill

I really appreciate you help that clears alot up. Just did not want to make as many beginner mistakes. I found a place local to to get the no glove that should help. Again I really appreciate the good tips, especially about the nocking. 
With the no gloves it looks like you would have 2 fingers below and one above the arrow, some places I have read recommend all three below the arrow. What's yalls preference?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

1 over and 2 under. Call me when you are ready to go and I can show you a whole lot of things on shooting and what not. You should still have my number. I'm ready to go any time you are.


----------



## Ckill

Cool J, I am not sure when I am going to the coast again. My parents are out of pocket for the next 2 weeks so I have to work, and a take care of the Ranch. I am going to be swamped with as dry as it is. I will let you know when I head down there I need the help.
Went for a few hours Sunday to the creek. It was much harder then I thought it would be. I was aiming what seemed way low and still shooting high. I am shooting from an elevated position and with the water I can't seem to hit um. I guess it just takes practice. If it was easy it would not be fun so I like the challenge.


----------



## bowfishrp

1 over and 2 under....you have more control that way and always KNOW the arrow is still on the nock before firing. I have seen too many people die fire their bow because the nock broke and the arrow fell off and they didn't realize it. Make it a habit now.

What 2Guns said is correct, watch the arrow kick-up. You can get it close but you wont be 100% until you get it to the water...the smaller the spash the better. You will want to raise or lower your nock depending on how the arrow is hitting. I always start at 1/4 above center and try it.

What poundage is that bow?


----------



## texas two guns

I could have sworn I posted this yesterday, but here it is again.
I shoot my CUDA three under because it is short axle to axle and it
pinches your fingers. All my other bows are 1 over and 2 under.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

bowfishrp said:


> 1 over and 2 under....you have more control that way and always KNOW the arrow is still on the nock before firing. I have seen too many people die fire their bow because the nock broke and the arrow fell off and they didn't realize it. Make it a habit now.
> 
> What 2Guns said is correct, watch the arrow kick-up. You can get it close but you wont be 100% until you get it to the water...the smaller the spash the better. You will want to raise or lower your nock depending on how the arrow is hitting. I always start at 1/4 above center and try it.
> 
> What poundage is that bow?


 They are generally 50#.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives

texas two guns said:


> I could have sworn I posted this yesterday, but here it is again.
> I shoot my CUDA three under because it is short axle to axle and it
> pinches your fingers. All my other bows are 1 over and 2 under.


 Thats just cause you are a sissy!!:slimer::texasflag


----------



## bowfishrp

Yeah those cudas are some finger pinching SOBs. Get an Oneida Osprey and you wont have to deal with that....better yet you can shoot 32# and never have a problem with penatration! I love my Oneida!

Every bow is different and is a presonal preference. The funny thing is that not all nocking points are the same for all people. Sometimes you can have two guys shoot the same bow and need different nocking points. I cant explain it but have had some archery guys confirm it.


----------



## Ckill

I put the no glov on and that really helped I will have to mess with the Nocking point I have it pretty high but it might need to do even higher. Also when I actually shoot a fish I assume unless it is a perfect head shot it is gonna take off like crazy. Do I need to wear a glove to grab that string or is it designed to not give you rope burn. 
Thanks


----------



## texas two guns

Usually you'll be ok w/ the retriever and big line, but if you shoot a spinner, then a old batting glove will save the day. But then again, I'm just a sissy right.
If shooting a retriever you might want to invest in a "Puller" that mounts in the stabilizer hole. They can be pretty handy too. Then again, check out the MudKat line of products, very well made gear.


----------

